# LIRR from Jamaica to Penn Station question



## v v (Aug 17, 2019)

Is the NYC Metro card usable for the LIRR or is it a separate ticket?

I'm slightly confused by this (ok easily done with me) but we arrive NYC next Tuesday and would be good to know.

I understand the JFK Airtrain uses the metro cards for the journey from the airport to Jamaica station, we have a couple bought December 2018 and assume they are still valid, only have to add enough money ($5 each way) to them.

Thanks


----------



## OBS (Aug 17, 2019)

Need a separate ticket for LIRR.


----------



## v v (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you for such a fast reply. The Metro card transport appeared to cover all/most ground transport for NYC but could not find a link as to whether LIRR was included. Can we buy LIRR tickets at the airport or do we have to buy from Jamaica?


----------



## PVD (Aug 17, 2019)

We are at the beginning of a slow cycle to replace Metrocard with OMNY, a more modern , potentially regional fare collection system. Card should be good, flip i over and the expiration date is on the back. Recently expired cards can be swapped, you don't lose the value. If I recall, LIRR ticket machines will be available on the concourse when you get off the Airtrain. For people who regularly use LIRR and Metrocard systems some LIRR tickets can be purchased with a Metrocard on the back. Check the MTA/LIRR site to see if off peak or Senior discounts apply to your trip, there is a good deal called city ticket, but not on a Tuesday, it's a weekend thing...


----------



## v v (Aug 18, 2019)

Spot on, found the expiry date as end of December 2019. We can't remember how much we had left on them as we didn't return to NY to fly back to London as expected, so will find a card reader machine at the airport. Have to write that I did go through the both the MTA and LIRR sites but couldn't find a specific reference to if LIRR were or not included with the Metro card, but possibly I missed it.

Thanks again for all the help, I really enjoy research and getting ideas and information from people who know, it allows more time for daydreaming when we are on the move.


----------



## PVD (Aug 18, 2019)

Ticket Machines
Two Full Service Ticket Machine and two Daily Machines are located in the Station Waiting Room. 
Two Full Service Machines and one STVM are located on the portal bridge to AirTrain. 
Two Full Service Ticket Machines located in the Jamaica AirTrain Terminal, which also sells AirTrain Metrocards.

I don't know if any card readers are at the airport end where you would be boarding, but from terminal to Jamaica you pay when exiting....


----------



## v v (Aug 18, 2019)

PVD said:


> Ticket Machines
> Two Full Service Ticket Machine and two Daily Machines are located in the Station Waiting Room.
> Two Full Service Machines and one STVM are located on the portal bridge to AirTrain.
> Two Full Service Ticket Machines located in the Jamaica AirTrain Terminal, which also sells AirTrain Metrocards.
> ...



Superb, got the full picture now. Going to have to buy a round of pizzas for you NY people soon, so much help.


----------

